# Glucofort



## Choules (May 30, 2021)

Hi, has anyone tried the American herbal remedy Glucofort and does it work?


----------



## rebrascora (May 30, 2021)

I'm afraid people are far too keen to look for a quick and easy solution and there are too many unscrupulous companies which are keen to part them from their money. 
There is no easy fix for diabetes. It is a question of knuckling down and putting some work into improving your lifestyle choices.  
Diabetes is an inability of your body to efficiently metabolize carbohydrates. 
The solutions are..... To put less carbohydrates into your system so that it can cope more effectively 
or
lose weight, which will enable your body to become more efficient at processing the carbs you do eat and therefore better able to cope. 

.... or both. 

My advice would be "Don't waste your money!"


----------



## Lucyr (May 30, 2021)

Just googled this as haven’t heard of it and everything I read was full of errors and unrealistic claims. In one place the glucofort description said insulin is found in food, in another it said that after taking glucofort you’ll be able to eat anything you want without worrying about high or low blood sugars.... I’d avoid it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 30, 2021)

Diabetes UK does not recommend the use of herbal remedies and supplements, as there is not enough evidence that they are safe and effective for people with diabetes to use. 

It is recommended that you discuss this with your healthcare team before considering taking any supplements and get the advice from a HCP.

You may also find the following information on the Diabetes UK website helpful : Herbal and food supplements | Diabetes UK


----------

